# Using an NCE PCP as a UTP?



## patrick.b (Mar 8, 2017)

Alright, so I went to a local train show with a list for my new layout in terms of DCC:

-Power Cab Starter Set with 24 watt 110/240V US Power Supply
-Procab Deluxe Master Cab
-UTP Panel, cab bus fascia panel w/RJ12 plugs
-RJ12-7 6 Wire straight cab bus cable

My intention with this list was to have a DCC layout with two areas I can plug a controller in. After doing extensive research I figured out that a Power Cab cannot be unplugged since all the track power is running through it. Therefore, if you want a controller to unplug, you need an additional one.

At the train show at a DCC dealer, I explained what I was doing and had the Power Cab and UTP panel in hand and he stopped me and said I needed the PCP panel instead of the UTP panel. While I didn't think this was right, I figured he knew better than me and so I purchased the PCP panel.

After doing some additional looking once I got home, I realized that I was right in the first place. So now I have a PCP panel and no way to return it. Is it possible for me to use the PCP panel as a UTP panel?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Sorry, can't help.

But I will say that the only thing the dealer knows better than you is how to sell product. Trust your instincts. If you go to a dealer and say "what do I need?" you're probably going to get taken advantage of.


----------



## patrick.b (Mar 8, 2017)

CTValleyRR said:


> Sorry, can't help.
> 
> But I will say that the only thing the dealer knows better than you is how to sell product. Trust your instincts. If you go to a dealer and say "what do I need?" you're probably going to get taken advantage of.


Yes, I realize that now unfortunately. I guess I just expected a dealer that dealt exclusively in DCC equipment would know about the systems...

Just hoping I can use this to some capacity. If not, I am only out $20, so it's not a huge deal.


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

patrick.b said:


> After doing extensive research I figured out that a Power Cab cannot be unplugged since all the track power is running through it.
> 
> After doing some additional looking once I got home, I realized that I was right in the first place. So now I have a PCP panel and no way to return it. Is it possible for me to use the PCP panel as a UTP panel?


doesn't a PowerCab come with a PCP, power supply and 6-wire cord?

as the diagram shows, a PCP has a 2nd jack for a 2nd cab. It also has plug for power, connector for track power and a 3rd RJ12 jack to connect to another UTP.

While a UTP does have a jack for providing power to the cabs, it has no connections for track power












patrick.b said:


> -RJ12-7 6 Wire straight cab bus cable


you only need a 4-wire cable to connect a 2nd cab to either a PCP or UTP. You can buy these where you can buy phone cords (make sure they have 4 wires and don't flip the wires).

The 6-wire cable to a PowerCab brings power to the PowerCab, the cabbus so it can communicate with other cabs and track power.


----------



## patrick.b (Mar 8, 2017)

Yes, the PowerCab comes with a PCP panel. However, my intention was to have another panel on the other side of the layout so I could move a controller around the layout. I realize that this can be done by a UTP connected to the PCP with the PowerCab. My question is, can another PCP function as a UTP if connected in the same manner.


----------



## patrick.b (Mar 8, 2017)

Well, after doing some more digging it looks like I can use the PCP panel as I intend:


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

patrick.b said:


> I realize that this can be done by a UTP connected to the PCP with the PowerCab. My question is, can another PCP function as a UTP if connected in the same manner.


just confirming ... by now you hopefully understand that to provide the connections between a PowerCab and the track you need a PCP.

That a PCP can be connected to one other panel: PCP or UTP.

that a UTP has no track connections but two extra jacks in the back so that it can be connected to two other panels, possibly a PCP and the next UTP

that a PCP can be used as UTP.


----------



## patrick.b (Mar 8, 2017)

gregc said:


> just confirming ... by now you hopefully understand that to provide the connections between a PowerCab and the track you need a PCP.
> 
> That a PCP can be connected to one other panel: PCP or UTP.
> 
> ...


Yes I realize that. I still should have purchased a UTP instead of a PCP, but I have no way to return it so I will use the PCP and a UTP. This works in my case since I am only needing to add one additional controller connection point.


----------



## sachsr1 (Mar 3, 2016)

If you ever upgrade to the SB5 booster you'll need that extra PCP. You were just planning ahead


----------



## tullnd (Jan 3, 2018)

To reinforce the benefit of your purchase...yes, you may need to eventually replace that PCP with a UTP, but depending on your setup, this may be beneficial in the long run still.

One of the features of the PowerCab that attracted me to it, was that I knew I would have a separate programming track on my workbench. I knew that this would allow me to eventually move my PowerCab to use at both my programming bench and on my track. 

If I ever hit "phase 2" of my layout, I'll need an SB5 and I could easily see myself using either a JMRI mobile app controller or a second Pro Cab unit as well. At that point, I could place a PCP unit, and the original PowerCab power supply with my programming track, and simply move the PowerCab over to do programming on my programming track. 

So you may really have just bought it "prematurely" if you ever may get to a similar setup.


----------



## furnmkr (Apr 21, 2018)

I recently bought A SB5 to replace my PowerCab and a couple of extra UTP panels. I plan to use the PCP panel on a dedicated programming track. Your could do the same thing and have a dedicated programming track using the second PCP panel.


----------

